# Who's Taking Kids On The Youth Hunt?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's going to be another fun day like it is every year. Get those kids out in the marsh and teach them what you know, and keep taking them every chance you get during the regular season. I will have two new youth hunters with me this year.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got all three boats full of kids. We're going to have a geat day.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

All three boats? I have only seen the two at your place, are all three yours?


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Where is everyone headed on the youth hunt? Ill have a couple in my boat and probably let the old kids hunt of the layout at Ogden bay. 

Where you all headed?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in. I have at least one kid with the mentor program. I may have another going as well.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

I am taking my boy and our new dog, and my neighbor's kids out for the youth hunt. I as so excited to see how they do! Should give me a chance to run the dog and call in the birds, now if the kids can hit... might have to buy a few extra boxes of shells. It will be our first youth hunt.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be taking all 4 of my kids, but only 2 are shooters.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My kids aren't going so I am taking my niece and my buddies boy.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Im taking a few. Still haven't decided where to go. :-?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Hunter_17 said:


> All three boats? I have only seen the two at your place, are all three yours?


Got another boat. I got to get a blind built and grass it. I got 6 kids, 3 dogs, 4 adults going. Will be a tight fit in the boats.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Got another boat. I got to get a blind built and grass it. I got 6 kids, 3 dogs, 4 adults going. Will be a tight fit in the boats.


Blinds are overrated. They are nice to have on some of the WMA's but I got tired of mine and got rid of it. I try to use natural vegetation to hide my boat. Most of the time I can just power the boat into the phrag and call it good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Taking my boy out again. I'm going to kick his butt though it he doesn't drop a drake or two this year.


-DallanC


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I will be taking my 3 sons (one shooter). Anyone have any scouting reports they would share for the youth hunt? I have seen a few more birds at Strawberry this past week, but not enough to want to hunt there. Is BRBR open for the youth hunt?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

woollybugger said:


> I will be taking my 3 sons (one shooter). Anyone have any scouting reports they would share for the youth hunt? I have seen a few more birds at Strawberry this past week, but not enough to want to hunt there. Is BRBR open for the youth hunt?


Salt creek is full on water.. And full on ducks!! PS grounds has water and looks to be ok. BRBR will be open but only 2 units have water.. Unit 2 and part of unit 3... Water is looking VERY bad as you work toward the lake in fact there is none. 
This is all I know as i live in Box Elder County. Good luck on the youth hunt!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

woollybugger said:


> I will be taking my 3 sons (one shooter). Anyone have any scouting reports they would share for the youth hunt? I have seen a few more birds at Strawberry this past week, but not enough to want to hunt there. Is BRBR open for the youth hunt?


Salt creek. Will be good. Or Harold crane.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am taking my daughter out again. Her grandpa is here this year so he is going with us. She got a new gun yesterday so will be a great time watching her and helping her. We plan to have her helping set decs as well. We are going to the same 'ole spot we always use at FB. Good luck to all the kids that are going.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I've got a boat load and will be headed to Farmington Bay.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

For the crane even have any water? Like the spur


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Some private ponds I usually hunt ducks on are holding some geese. Gonna keep an eye on them and think I will take my boy out in a lay down and see if we can get some ducks early morn and some honkers around 9 when they come in then take the boat out to Ogden or Harold to finish the day with my boy and a buddies kid. Gonna be a fun day!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i will be out all day again this year. I'm taking my nephew and my gf son out in the morning and then im meeting up with my Young lady hunter that the dwr set me up with. I just hope we can get the birds to play like last year.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Salt Creek here we come. We have three youth hunters going out and they are ecstatic!! I just hope they are able to harvest some ducks and geese. Good luck to all.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's going to be another fun day like it is every year. Get those kids out in the marsh and teach them what you know, and keep taking them every chance you get during the regular season. I will have two new youth hunters with me this year.


Me and Kenny will be taking his daughter out again this year. hopefully her new 20 will shoot straight.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just got asked by the President of the company I work for to take out him and his son. I told him I'd be love to but have to work. Just got an email from him CC'ing my supervisor saying he needs me in the field and plan to spend the day working with him. Deal!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Just got asked by the President of the company I work for to take out him and his son. I told him I'd be love to but have to work. Just got an email from him CC'ing my supervisor saying he needs me in the field and plan to spend the day working with him. Deal!


Is your company hiring. I can take them out every day.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

One of the boys in the group that was coming down broke his arm yesterday, so they rescheduled. This will be the first youth hunt I've missed in years. Last weekend a couple guys came down and looked the place over there were lots of ducks and geese..I was looking forward to seeing those kids get a goose. Now I'm debating on working or going grouse hunting.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm happy to see so many people helping the youth. I was browsing KSL and was pissed to see someone offering a paid spot on their youth hunt. Seems pretty lame to me!
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26934590&cat=225&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=9


----------

